# Is Natural Balance good?



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I've noticed the past couple of days Shiloh looks a little over weight and isn't curling into a very tight ball. 

I know the Limited Ingredients Natrual Balance dog food is good, its what my beloved beagle ate when he developed a gluten allergy before he passed on...

But Im not sure about the cat food. There is one called NB fat cat. Here is a screen shot of it. Would it be okay for Shiloh?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I use two kinds of Natural Balance in my mix. I love their Limited Ingrdient Diets and their regular.

The one you picked looks good to me. A word of caution, the salmon meal in the food may cause stinky poops. I use a fish based kibble in my mixes though and haven't noticed a difference. 

How old is Shiloh? If she is under 6 months, I would be hesitant to change her kibble at the moment and let her finish growing.


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

She will be 4 months old November 2nd. She is almost out of food that's why I was asking before I went out and bought.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah I would give her some time. Some hedgehogs grow out wide before they get long. If after 6 months you notice that she could lose some weight you can switch her to a lower fat food. 

What is her current fat food percentage?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed with Desiree. You don't want her to get too far over the line of being overweight, but personally I prefer to have hedgies a little pudgier rather than a little skinnier. They lose weight so quickly when they get sick that I feel safer having a few extra grams, just in case.

Another option is you can buy another bag of her food she's on now & continue feeding it, and get the NB food to slowly start mixing in. Food switches should be done over 4 weeks or so anyway, and you can alter the ratio of foods however you want. So you could do just 1/4 of her food as the NB food and watch her weight, or just do a couple kibbles to get her used to it & keep her used to it until you see whether you'll need to increase the amount.


----------

